# 2 br sleeps 5 Virginia Beach Aug 18/19-25/26 Week 33



## ednaboat (Jul 4, 2017)

Looking for a Virginia beach resort, preferably one of the following:

Ocean Beach Club
Oceanaire
Villas at the Boardwalk
Beach Quarters


----------

